# The Versues Thread



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, here we go. I'll ask a question, and you guys fight over who you think would win, and at the end of the week (29 May), I'll post up a new question, giving you another week to debate about it and so on.

You must stick on topic, and don't talk about anything else. And, without further ado:

Who would win in a fight? 

*10 Veteran Guardsmen from Catachan, and a Sentinel*

OR

*Ezio*
_From the Assassin's Creed Series_

Past Questions:

A Space Marine Versues A Hydra (Greek Myths) (Pages 1-4)
Kharn the Betrayer versues Darth Vadar (Star Wars) (Pages 4-5)

Go, Go, Go!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Is that supposed to be a difficult question? - unless the hydra simply appeared out of no where in the middle of the squad and sat on them all until they died, the answer is the marines with a flamer.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh the marines have got this one hands down. I mean you even gave them a flamer!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, to even the odds, one Marine versues a Hydra.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Okay, to even the odds, one Marine versues a Hydra.


Does he have a flamer?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If he has a bolt weapon then I still say marine because it does a similar thing


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I say the hydra. That thing was legendary and even firing off a bolt pistol the marine is going to be hard pressed to fend off 9 heads at once. Plus bolt weaponry would only cause the heads to grow back.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Marine has a Bolter.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> The Marine has a Bolter.


Ok - follow up question - does he actually know how to kill a hydra?


because if he does, my money is on the marine - if he doesnt - well MR trigger happy will have blown off so many heads by the time he realises its not working that he wont be able to beat it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The Hydra, chop of one head and two more grow in its place or something like that. However if the marine is called Herculese that the hydra is mincemeat...


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Meh, out in the open and against a huge creature as big as a Titan, it has multiple heads, it spews toxic vapor, and has one head that isn't immortal (or is it the other way around ?), it's such a imbalanced fight for the SM imo.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Meh, out in the open and against a huge creature that has multiple heads, spews toxic vapor, and has one head that isn't immortal (or is it the other way around ?), it's such a imbalanced fight for the SM imo.


 
Really? I was under the impression all of its heads were immortal unless attacked with fire...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Maidel said:


> Really? I was under the impression all of its heads were immortal unless attacked with fire...


like i said eariler, kill one head two more grow in its place. the trick is to kill all the heads at the same time, or stop them growing back again, a large boulder or fire usually does the trick.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> like i said eariler, kill one head two more grow in its place. the trick is to kill all the heads at the same time, or stop them growing back again, a large boulder or fire usually does the trick.


Yea - I wasnt questioning your post - but the one i quoted 

The problem is its often hard to pin down exactly what myth people are talking about.

I think our great and glorious thread starter needs to inform us exactly what sort of hydra we are dealing with and how it can or cant be killed before we can make our decisions.


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

The heat and radioactivity of a bolter shell would be sufficient to stop a head from growing IMO, thats assuming it is the heat and not the flame itself that stop the growth. It also depends on the size of hydra in question. If it is the size of your average hive tyrant then the SM has I no problem, If it is titan sized then that might be a problem.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Maidel said:


> Really? I was under the impression all of its heads were immortal unless attacked with fire...


http://www.mythicalcreaturesguide.com/page/

http://theochem.chem.rug.nl/resources/Mythica.html


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Well one of those links doesnt even mention its vulnerable to fire...

Too many different versions of the same creature!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I say Space Marine. The Space Marine probably isn't going to waste his time trying to blow up the heads when he only needs one shot at the body and boom. The body explodes and the end.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

What BoK forgot to mention is that the said Space Marine's bolter contains hellfire rounds :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> What BoK forgot to mention is that the said Space Marine's bolter contains hellfire rounds :laugh:


Hellfire rounds?
_
*puzzled look*_

huh, must be a loyalist thing...

Edit: if the marine really wanted to kill it he would use a grenade, its so much easier.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Doesn't seem like something a Space Marine would do, unless he was a Space _Wolf_ (fluff) so... no.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Piece of cake. The Marine would destroy the Hydra. Like no contest at all. 

Hellfire rounds... mm... Hellfire... I like...


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

When I first read this I thought it was a marine versus an Imperial Hydra Chimera chassis vehicle. If the marine has a bolter (presumably along with krak and frag grenades since they're standard issue) I don't think ti would be that bad for him, all he'd have to do is aim for the body and tear it apart there rather than the heads. Unless it grows heads even when it's hurt there....in which case it must be pretty damn freaky when he shoots its gentitals and a random hydra head pops up....or what if it grew an extra genital? :O "For each cock you shoot off two more will take it's place!" 

Also depends what type of ammo he has, but all in all the Space Marine should be able to take it if they can face down so many other things in the galaxy.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Generic space marine.
I'd say hydra, it's too much of a special monster to be beat by a random guy.

Say a special character space marine, or a company commander guy. (Or the flamer/melta guy with some luck) the win is for the marine, i think.

Thing is you need to be able to powerpose here, the hydra is an ancient monster and the generic space marine is not trained enough in this matter to pull it off.
A company commander or Hercules (Heracles, whatever his name is) is legendary enough to pull it off.
Both have superhuman powers and.... stuff.

So win to Hydra!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im going with the marine.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, it's time to start a new topic:

*Darth Vader* versues *Kharn the Betrayer*

The stage is set. 

Let the fight begin.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Kharn the Betrayer because Kharn is immune to psychihc powers! Plus Darth Vader lost his prime and isn't on Blood God steroids


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Well he might be immune to mind tricks, but vader can use the force to throw large objects at him, they maybe moved by the force, but it's not the force that's actually hitting him.

Not to mention a light sabre would carve straight throughout khans weapons and probably wouldn't have too much trouble with power armour either.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Kharn would win.
Plastic armour cannot survive a chainaxe. Ok yes the lightsaber could cut through power armor but that won't the blood god's favoured.

In the event that Darth Vader kills Kharn Khorne will bring him back like he did during the heresy.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's how I see things going:

Vader: Kharn, I am yo... wait that's not ri-

Kharn: BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!!

Followed by Kharn decapitating Vader.

I think pre-crippled Vader i.e. Anakin just before he fought Obi Wan would be able to put up a better fight. Vader can't overpower Kharn physically but Anakin with more speed and agility could give him a good run IMO.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Kharn has this in the bag. He's about twice as big for a start and it would take a fuck-load of Force to shift that...


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Depends what kind of Vader you're talking about though, besides psychic powers and the force are two different things. Just because Kharn is immune to psychic effects doesn't mean that extends to anything that remotely has things close to magic. But just to be fair if it's a straight up fight and Vader can't use his force powers like force choke on Kharn (since it would end too early), this doesn't mean he can't manipulate the stuff around him or enhance himself with the force. To be honest it really depends whether or not Gorechild can survive a lightsaber hit, if it can't I have to give it to Vader.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Im giving it to vader. The lightsaber would put a powersword to shame and make mince meat out of a chain axe. Plus with the force Vader would just redirect bolter fire right back at kahrn. And if i remember correctly during the opening of Force unleashed, Vader tore thru waves of wookies (which i bet could give khorne beserkers a run for their money) and a few of them he took out with his bare hands.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Maidel said:


> Well he might be immune to mind tricks, but vader can use the force to throw large objects at him, they maybe moved by the force, but it's not the force that's actually hitting him.
> 
> Not to mention a light sabre would carve straight throughout khans weapons and probably wouldn't have too much trouble with power armour either.


ok well you might have me there with the force but in the Star Wars Universe there have been several references to metals and substances that can withstand a lightsaber. There have been weapons fashioned which look like nothing more than swords but are strong enough to repel a lightsaber swing. So perhaps Kharns armor could withstand a lightsaber? Maybe but if anything Vader would have a hard time cutting through his power armor


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would go for kharn as I think he would be able to put out more damage, but also take more punishment and still carry on. Vader would be all fancy tricks until Kharn got a strike in.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> ok well you might have me there with the force but in the Star Wars Universe there have been several references to metals and substances that can withstand a lightsaber. There have been weapons fashioned which look like nothing more than swords but are strong enough to repel a lightsaber swing. So perhaps Kharns armor could withstand a lightsaber? Maybe but if anything Vader would have a hard time cutting through his power armor


Im pretty much up with the fluff for both 40K and starwars. I wont go into too much detail but the materials that block lightsabres are very specific, very very rare and the chances of them ending up accidentally in power armour are highly unlikely.

Lightsabres have no 'history' of issues with ceramics so power armour should prove little protection against one. If you watch phantom menace it takes about 5 feet of soild metal alloy (more than the length of qui gons light sabre) to actually slow him down - he was able to cut through about 2 feet of solid metal in seconds - so a few inches of power armour isnt even worth considering.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Gorechild

If that's correct i have another question.
How awesome is adamantium? I guess it can't take a power weapon hit?

So gorechild has a few issues.

Although we are talking about Kharn the betrayer here.

He'll be all KILL MAIM BURN!!! And use his plasma pistol, shoot like a maniac and then madman berzerk his way to vader, and then use his 2+ to hit to kill vader.

Since vader only has 3+ to hit. Since you need a special rule like Kharn to hit better. 

Also on a more fluffy note Kharn is a deamonically infused super warrior (since a normal space marine is so bad to begin with....) plus he's a special character, although vader is also a special character so it's a bit more even.

In the end i'd say Kharn, since he's such a fierce and dangerous swordsman (axeman, whatever)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Alright, the time has come for the next possibly unbalanced, but nonetheless hopefully fun installment of the Versues Thread! 

Enjoy:

*Ezio* 
_From the Assassin's Creed Series, with full armour, twin-blade, Pistol etc._

AGAINST

*10 Veteran Guardsmen from Catachan, and a Sentinel*

The setting takes place sometimes during _Assassin's Creed Brotherhood. _ Just imagine ten random Guardsmen transported into the middle of Rome. 

I'm going to say Ezio on this one.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well duhh. Guardsmen aren't the brightest, and we're talking Ezio here... they wouldn't even see him coming.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Adding a Sentinel to make things more intresting. Probably standard weapons.


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

Ezio would hunt down and kill all of them without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, Ezio would win if he relied on hit and run attacks and used extreme caution.

We're still talking about 10 badass mofo's with military training, good guns which won't run out of ammo and with heavy future armour (except catachan, but he just bounces bullets of his abs..... or something)

Sentinel is easy to take on with a quicktime event or when they sleep.
But attacking when they're sleeping is wuzz so the quicktime it is.

He'd have to time his attacks well.

And the guardsmen would be hunted since they are strange wizards with weird gear who speak garbles.
I take that Low gothic and italian don't mix well. So no ones get eachother either.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

To make things even more fair, I've made the Guardsmen Veterans from Catachan, alongside the Sentinel.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

So you made it a bit more fair by making them all rambo?

I didn't know Ezio was that good


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well they're not all Rambo. They have the same statlines as standard veteran guardsmen, and Ezio is *very* good, especially in Brotherhood.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Ezio has the advantage of being able to choose when to attack. I'm sure we can pretty much all agree that the Guard would not be on the attack. So I'm going to have to go with Ezio simply because he will skirmish with them and will only fight on his terms.


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

the catachans all the way. they are catachans, used to hunting things in the deadly jungles of catachan. they produce sly marbo, and they have that regiment that hunted tyranids by themselves for like 2 years nonstop. they are bamfs at hunting and killing and being badass. 10 of them could take enzio. teh sent would be useless basically imo, maybe used as bait or somehting.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

But still.

Catachan is a planet where averyone is rambo, except one.

He's more rambo 

[If you didn't get it the first time i was joking]


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

I still say Ezio because they are in Rome. He OWNS that city and everyone in it.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I think we can all agree that Ezio would probably win with perhaps a few wounds since catachans are very good at sensing ambushes.

I actually think you made it less easy for Ezio by changing to catachans 
Normal cadians don't have that almost 6th sense and Ezio is good enough to hit the neck 90% of the time anyway. So armour is of little help.


----------



## Rolando (Jun 6, 2011)

well if instead of 10 catachans there were Marbo the fight would be mor interesting... snealy assasin vs sneaky assasin...

but veteran catachans in unfamiliar terrain will have a hard time, specially if Ezio have the "entire city" and assasins guild etc for him...


----------

